# Procedures bilateral coding ICD10



## jsrumples (Oct 9, 2015)

Question Patient comes in for Arthrocentesis both knees billing would be as follows 
20600 RT
20600 LT

My questions is would you use the Bilateral ICD10 code for both or would you use the specific ICD10 codes for RT and LT to match the Procedure codes with modfiers? I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 9, 2015)

If I bilateral I10 code exists you need you need to use that code regardless if its 2 lines to report the CPT codes

This information about laterality is is right in the I10 general coding guidelines I.B.13


----------



## dncooke03 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Procedures bilateral coding ICD10 Response*

If there is a bilateral ICD-10 code available for the diagnosis then you would use that bilateral ICD-10 code.  Otherwise, you will use two different ICD-10 codes...one for the right and one for the left. 

For example, prepatellar bursitis (M70.4) doesn't have a bilateral code. It only lists for right, left and unspecified. Since, we know your doctor is performing bilateral knee arthrocentesis you would list a code for the right knee and a code for the left knee.  M70.41 and M70.42

I hope this helped!


----------



## jsrumples (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses. I appreicate the reference to the coding guidelines. I see what both of you are referring to and why due to the one sentence within the guidelines. If no Bilateral code is provided and the condition is bilateral, assign seperate codes for both etc... However, I know there is a bilateral code for this but wouldnt you code down to the specific rt and lt?The guideline to me could be just explaining what to do if no bilateral is avaiable and not have to do if all three bilateral, right and left are available. 
Am I makiing sense? Is there further clarification on this somewhere?


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 9, 2015)

If bilateral code exists and the condition is bilateral, it must be used regardless of the other options available

By the way 20600 is not the correct code for knees. That specifies small joint like a finger or toe. 20610 is for knee


----------



## dncooke03 (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, first of all....just what is the diagnosis code?


----------



## dncooke03 (Oct 9, 2015)

Good looking out on the error of the CPT code @ CodingKing


----------



## jsrumples (Oct 9, 2015)

My bad with the cpt codes. It was more about the dx codes and what to use. Okay, I appreciate all your informaiton and support with this question. 

Thanks again.


----------

